# best and worst area to live in vancouver?



## flying.assassin.86 (Dec 29, 2010)

what and where is the best and worst area to live in vancouver?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

flying.assassin.86 said:


> what and where is the best and worst area to live in vancouver?


It depends on the size of your budget.


----------



## American_Woman (Mar 31, 2010)

There are lots of wonderful places to live in Vancouver! But Auld is right, it truly depends on your budget, and your needs! I live in the marpole area, near marine drive station. I love it! Do you have kids? A car? Where will you work? These are important questions to find answers to when determining a great place to live. The city is SOOOO BIG!


----------



## kabi (Apr 9, 2010)

Hello,

Here is a witness writing from a person who used to live in vancouver :

Davie St, by far is the best area of town! This is the busiest street of the city and it passes down to Yaletown and EnglishBay! Everything is concentrated, bars, clubs, shops decorations, clothing, hairdressers, restaurants, cofee shops, Super Value, a Safeway, the greengrocers is cheap!
The West End, a small village in the town in this district, there is almost small buildings and townhouses! sidewalks are bordered by lawns and flower gardens! The West End is surrounded between Davie, Robson and Thurlow Denman! To live in the West End is just being in the middle of everything!

Commercial Drive, outside of Downtown is a great place, as long as you don’T go far away than the 14th street (though the 14th there is the Trout Lake, a beautiful lake where you can go jogging and walking your dog) and commercial street. Rather try to get closer to 1st Avenue where living spaces are cool! This street is particularly affectionate by artists, hippies but some addicts (hastings rejects unfortunately few specimen) there are Dollars Grocer, a grocer who sells fruits and vegetables really cheap and nice café with terraces, most Italian products are there, So open your eyes and your mouth! There are panini, pasta and espresso. There are also many Greek restaurants! In short a nice place, the Skytrain is there so letMs took the advantage!

Kitsilano, accessible by bus from downtown, a neighborhood super pleasant, with shops, restaurants, you'll find everything you want! Unfortunately I have not spent enough time to explain more! But it is a great place to live….. if not the players the Canucks would not have their houses here...

Denman, at the bottom of the Downtown Street super busy, lots of restaurants, close to the beach and Stanley Park, a branch of the library, community center (for dance and other cheap), it just a few offices away so if we're late in the morning it must provide for its running time!


Yaletown / Coal Harbour neighborhood super rich, but nice because there are a lot of bars including Mainland (Yaletown), but rents are super expensive! In Coal Harbour, the view is simply beautiful North Vancouver and the mountains, but as I said rather little to go shopping (an Urban Fare will open but it cost super expensive!) so if there is no car it will be hard to live there!

Hope I helped a little bit


----------

